# Any black people here with SA?



## JussSpeak (Oct 1, 2015)

Weird question, I know, but I don't ever come in contact with many of my quiet/ really shy black counterparts and definitely not any with SA. It's really disturbing being black with SA because it's like people expect you to be loud, opinionated, and confident and are taken aback when you're not. Ugh, the agony lol.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup, I am...

People have called me an, "Oreo" "White-washed," and my favorite phrase, "White man stuck in a black mans body,"

It's so insulting to see that society has this pre-concieved idea that all blacks have to be loud, confident and rude people. :|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm mostly black (mixed). Yeah definitely some stereotyping.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I guess that's one good thing about being a scrawny asian kid. People expect you to be a submissive ****boi.


----------



## ColdPurple (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

*raises hand*

There are a couple eGroups here for us but they rarely get any posts.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

iCod said:


> It's so insulting to see that society has this pre-concieved idea that all blacks have to be loud, confident and rude people. :|


Ironic that in my country, I remember in my HS there was a black classmate that was shy and didnt talk to anyone in the class but he had a group of friends and ofc charisma and everyone in the course liked him...


----------



## uptownzz409 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm here


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

iCod said:


> It's so insulting to see that society has this pre-concieved idea that all blacks have to be loud, confident and rude people. :|


I explained this in one of my blogs.
This really pisses me off.

Everybody thinks that because I'm black I do X, Y, and Z.


----------



## deejay8595 (May 11, 2014)

Yep, I hate when people assume you're suppose to act a particular way based off of your skin color. Can't count how many times I've heard someone say " You alright?... you're kind of quiet".... Pisses me off sometimes lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

^ me


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

deejay8595 said:


> Yep, I hate when people assume you're suppose to act a particular way based off of your skin color. Can't count how many times I've heard someone say " You alright?... you're kind of quiet".... Pisses me off sometimes lol


Right...


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

iCod said:


> Yup, I am...
> 
> People have called me an, "Oreo" "White-washed," and my favorite phrase, "White man stuck in a black mans body,"
> 
> It's so insulting to see that society has this pre-concieved idea that all blacks have to be loud, confident and rude people. :|


Lol @ white man stuck in black mans body lol....

Aw...don't mind those like fxckers ^~^


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember my Hispanic teacher in third grade said you're so quiet and *you don't sag your pants*, and this one African American male social studies teacher back in 11 grade said* I have to work twice as hard as the white man to get anywhere in life*. Another African American male in the Department Of Family Services said, yeah, it's *tough for a black male to survive in this world*, I'm glad you're going to college.

Supercomputers, Social Studies, Media turned everybody into automatic dolls, I feel like smacking some sense into them like the Grandma on Teen Titans who smack cyborg mind back into shape.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

*Raises hand*


----------



## libernaut (Oct 4, 2015)

Joined just to add another hand to the crowd (and I'm not much of a hand-raiser). Have been called "oreo" and every other name in the book, so I feel what some of you are saying. I've been relieved to meet a few others in real life, but yeah, we're definitely here


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

deejay8595 said:


> Yep, I hate when people assume you're suppose to act a particular way based off of your skin color. Can't count how many times I've heard someone say " You alright?... you're kind of quiet".... Pisses me off sometimes lol


That's because they're electromagnetically intoxicated and brainwash by the government supercomputers. These supercomputers are freaking quick at making analyzation/analysis about people, and they know how your thought process function, they don't hesitate to use people as a puppet to change the world perspective about one race to start a race war in America. I'm sure the extraterrestrial supercomputers are responsible for slavery days too.

Supercomputers lead Trayvon Martin to his death, it sends telepathic messages into a human brain, to cause friction to hurt one another, while the elites told the media to use Trayvon Martin backlog to dirt him, and portraying him as wild thug. GZ was a puppet, and they know TM wanted to smoke that joint, TM was anxious to go outside to puff a joint, so he decided to run some errands for his fam.










This movie makes African American males look very bad, and it changes the world perspective about us, while the supercomputers work it's magic to press that into their thoughts as hatred.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

JussSpeak said:


> Weird question, I know, but I don't ever come in contact with many of my quiet/ really shy black counterparts and definitely not any with SA. It's really disturbing being black with SA because it's like people expect you to be loud, opinionated, and confident and are taken aback when you're not. Ugh, the agony lol.












Over here :yes & yeah, it's worse when you're black & you come from a very cultural _West African_ community, that is all about socializing & attending parties & weddings, & as you get older ..start wanting to fix you up with people.


----------



## ShakeyHands (Aug 28, 2012)

Not only are we expected to be social, we're expected to be dumb. I've had a Hispanic girl express surprise at the fact that I speak Japanese (not even thay great, mind you). And she explicitly stayed that it was jarring BECAUSE I'm black.


----------



## klvmm (Sep 16, 2015)

*Raises hand


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm not black but I can relate to some point when it comes to those stereotypical expectations.
Being a greek, people expect me to be outgoing, flirty with everything that has a vagina and having "temper" (which is just another word for aggressivness).
You know, all that macho bull****. It's very present in my culture unfortunately.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Black dude here =)


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

*raises hand


----------



## bahaushe (Jul 17, 2015)

JussSpeak said:


> Weird question, I know, but I don't ever come in contact with many of my quiet/ really shy black counterparts and definitely not any with SA. It's really disturbing being black with SA because it's like people expect you to be loud, opinionated, and confident and are taken aback when you're not. Ugh, the agony lol.


I'm black too suffer from SA


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Pertaining to the stereotypes: Blame the lame *** rappers these days who go around wear skinny jeans, talking about f.cking their h0es in every mainstream song and more.This includes the image of black people needing to be loud, have 'swag' and more in accordance to American tv, music, and more.Sorry, had to say the truth.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep..


I'm a black, native American/Cajun. Strange combination.. But think about it..


Everyone I've met that doesn't live in the South Eastern parts of the U.S., automatically assumed due to the media, that Native Americans are ALL short, squat, bronze skin, and long straight hair.


Native Americans - just as ANY culture come in all shapes, sizes and colors.


I have very coarse hair, dark skin, brown eyes, thanks to Native Americans banging the confederate soldiers, as well as run away slaves.


And OneLove? You're very correct regarding what rappers have done to basically screw over a whole culture - through what they "consider" is "art"..


Now we have white folks running around using the "N" word, calling our ladies "B's" and "heaux".. and innocently say: "Well, black people use that word all the time."


Not all of us.. If you used any of those words in my neighborhood when I was growing up? You'd wind up picking your teeth up off the ground.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I've honestly encountered more quiet, laidback and reserved black people than talkative ones. I guess it really depends on the geographic area though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Native Americans - just as ANY culture come in all shapes, sizes and colors.


I'm a pale face (look european) yet I'm part Native American.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Here I am.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Yep..
> 
> I'm a black, native American/Cajun. Strange combination.. But think about it..
> 
> ...


Native American?
That's really cool.:grin2:


----------



## RainboWater (Jan 3, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well brown sugar here....but i never can relate to anyone in my culture either


----------



## Yangus and the guv (Oct 12, 2015)

Ya, I actually developed it from being around white people most of the day. I'm calmer and less tense around other blacks but I just have this intense fear of socializing with groups of white people


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

iCod said:


> Yup, I am...
> 
> People have called me an, "Oreo" "White-washed," and my favorite phrase, "White man stuck in a black mans body,"
> 
> It's so insulting to see that society has this pre-concieved idea that all blacks have to be loud, confident and rude people. :|


This is it. 
This is exactly how it goes for me.

Everywhere I go. I'll just add Coconut to that too


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Me yo


----------



## Noloman (Sep 15, 2015)

Me me me.


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

I hate the stereotypes of African American. Just because I'm African American doesn't mean I'm ignorant and stupid. I also don't like slang words, especially the N-word.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

JussSpeak said:


> Weird question, I know, but I don't ever come in contact with many of my quiet/ really shy black counterparts and definitely not any with SA. It's really disturbing being black with SA because it's like people expect you to be loud, opinionated, and confident and are taken aback when you're not. Ugh, the agony lol.


It think it's more cultural than racial. The hip-hop subculture certainly glorifies the loudest most extroverted people. Thoughtful quiet shy people are "cornballs."

But I've heard that Swedish and Finnish people are very introverted but the Irish are more extroverted.

And we all know about the Japanese.

So, it's does suck being an introvert in a more extroverted culture.

I've been accused on numerous occasions of "sounding white." It's because my parents wanted me to attend good schools which were in white neighborhoods. And now almost all my coworkers are white.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lo


B Wretched said:


> I'm mixed, do I count? (I don't often feel like I count, lol)


Lol..i think it depends on you &#128522;..i had some mixed friends identify as black..bc they just relate to that side more..are around those friends more... A friend of mine put it like this, " the KKK isnt gonna care that my mom's white" so he identifies as black...

Andd then there are those that see themselves as mixed...bc they embrace both sides...

Which is okay too..its whatever YOU identify with &#128522;...


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

OneLove21 said:


> Pertaining to the stereotypes: Blame the lame *** rappers these days who go around wear skinny jeans, talking about f.cking their h0es in every mainstream song and more.This includes the image of black people needing to be loud, have 'swag' and more in accordance to American tv, music, and more.Sorry, had to say the truth.


Yes. Thanks CBrezzy, the game, and tyga >______>


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Blacks SA, is everyone is a racist


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

B Wretched said:


> I've never really been accepted by black people because I like "white" things. Growing up, black girls were always very mean to me and always tried to knot or mess up my hair.
> 
> Don't fit in with white people either because I'm obviously not white. I get along with individuals but I'd be lying if I said that somehow racism was always _somewhere_ in my interactions with them.
> 
> *So I'm just on my own island here.*


Same.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

B Wretched said:


> I've never really been accepted by black people because I like "white" things. Growing up, black girls were always very mean to me and always tried to knot or mess up my hair.
> 
> Don't fit in with white people either because I'm obviously not white. I get along with individuals but I'd be lying if I said that somehow racism was always _somewhere_ in my interactions with them.
> 
> So I'm just on my own island here.


Damn black girls wouldn't **** with you...well black girls ( not all ,as I'm one myself) can be kinda messed up... In Hs a group wanted to jump me...and I'm like, wtf did I do to you....nothing... So my friends were Asians,Hispanics,whites and and a few blacks usually one girl the rest guys lol... So I never had many black gal friends..

But yah... Now that I think about it , they probably liked you �� but putting knots in someone's head is jacked up lol... But I'm pretty sure they're nice to you now ��

And what ," white " things do you embrace...im sure half the people on this thread can relate ��

Edit: Idk why I thought you were a guy... Sorry .... Those girls were most likely jealous...

Usually people get better with time..* usually *


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

B Wretched said:


> Haha that edit made sense. I was like, uh, no I think they disliked me pretty strongly. And irrationally too since I barely interacted with them. These were the girls I only had home room with.
> 
> Stuff like rock/metal/alternative music. Now that I'm not an angsty teen I'm more open to other music, but that stuff is my soul. My japan fascination. Gothic literature. I don't personally find these things white, just where I'm from most black people I run into don't like anything I like. I've actually people, _in adulthood_, say to me "you like rock music and stuff huh?" (very weird) just kind of singling me out as being different. There's just no camaraderie there.


Idk about rock ..but I do lists to video game sound tracks and I like Japanese culture too &#128522;


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

And again I y I thought u were a dude..you have a heart avatar lol..im just retarded lol


----------



## MorsPrincipiumEst (Oct 15, 2015)

then you say its not smart to plan a murder out loud


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

B Wretched said:


> I've never really been accepted by black people because I like "white" things. Growing up, black girls were always very mean to me and always tried to knot or mess up my hair.
> 
> Don't fit in with white people either because I'm obviously not white. I get along with individuals but I'd be lying if I said that somehow racism was always _somewhere_ in my interactions with them.
> 
> So I'm just on my own island here.


I saw your twitter and blog..i liked what you said about getting friends..its so true..you have to have you're own **** going on...and you look so pretty you look lil a girl that I worked with.&#128522;


----------



## MCCyves (Jul 7, 2015)

I have SA and I am black.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

B Wretched said:


> Oh thanks, I'm glad you liked the post! And thanks again for the compliment. You know, it's weird. I never had anyone ever tell me I look like anyway else until I hit my mid twenties. Now I've heard it a bunch of times. Not a ton, but at least like ten times. I wonder if that has something to do with losing weight.


Ahh ur welcome...&#128522; Yah I get that too sometimes, I guess alot of brown skinned girls w/ glasses look very similar to alot of people.

In fact, you look like a user on her too, mezzo forte &#128522;


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

..

The industry MKULTRA Lupe Fiasco. Like Wtf is this song?






VS

Old Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I am.


----------



## SunnyOne (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm a black woman. As an introvert boy it can be rough. I'm expected to be loud, fat, uneducated etc. I'm none of those things.

When people try to figure me out (which they can't) then I'm stuck up, which I am not!

Because I'd rather read a book instead of watch something like Love and Hip Hop or would rather ice skate then play basketball, I'm white-washed or an oreo.

One thing I can say is that I always remained true to myself, even though it left me not having many friends over the years and being called strange. It's okay though. As someone mentioned here I'm on my own little island. 

*"Be yourself no matter what they say". * (That's a lyric to one of my favorite songs.)


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Another black SASer over here. I don't know if anyone had ever stereotyped me or wqs shocked that I wasn't loud and opinionated. It's possible though, maybe I didn't notice but I could see how people would do that. I think it's really ignorant and thoughtless when people assume there are "white" and "black" interests. Some people have no idea how to identify and speak about culture. There are various cultures in America across the board but people's interests have little to do with them. Any given person's interests and hobbies have more to do with their exposure and access to certain things.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been told I'm pretty quiet for a black guy.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Black guy here..


I was told a couple times by different people I ''act White'' because of the way I walk and talk but not because of my anxiety necessarily.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@SuperSaiyanGod I love that your signature is a link to bruh man clips from Martin's show. I was cracking up watching it.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> @*SuperSaiyanGod* I love that your signature is a link to bruh man clips from Martin's show. I was cracking up watching it.


Yea, I do too, every time I watch it. Good stuff.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this is going to be a weird question but I don't know why but when I'm around black people like at the job or even when I was in school they sometimes dance out of nowhere and music isn't involved sometimes, I've seen this even at the stores, it happens a few times but it still happens, this guy was working then out of nowhere he just starts dancing, I hate this music by the way, his dancing looks annoying but the question is why did he out of nowhere switched from working to dancing? I've seen this a lot of times, even at the job, some black person is working then out of nowhere just starts dancing, it happens a few times, black person dances at the job, the other one is at a indian wedding, the other one is at a deli, the other one is at a store. I remember I was at the bus station one time and an old black guy was talking to his friends, they left, he walked inside then back outside, out of nowhere he just clapped and started dancing and no music was playing


----------



## klvmm (Sep 16, 2015)

MobiusX said:


> x


Those people are just having fun.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

Me. All throughout my adolescence I've been asked by my mom and everyone she knows why I've "wanted to be white," "can't do regular black people things," and things of the sort. I never understood why someone thought it was okay to ask an 11 year old those questions. Now that I'm 18, I'm used to it and being able to say that hurts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm Asian, but I can relate in the sense that overall, people don't immediately think of minorities as having mental health issues in general, probably because the most publicized or exposed instances of mental health problems are of white people. Also, because whiteness is the mainstream, a lot of psychological and mental health help and treatment don't take into account the cultural barriers that stand in the way of people from different cultures getting the support they need. As many of you said, there's a preconceived notion that all black people are outspoken, spontaneous, and confident, which is obviously not the case. I remember reading an article once that cited a Q and A site asking whether black people could even suffer from depression. A lot of cultures don't even believe mental health issues are actual debilitating diseases, and their people are expected to just "suck it up," "get over it," etc. even though we fully know it's not that simple. If mental health professionals -- heck, if just people overall didn't make assumptions about what other races, ethnicities, and cultures can and can't struggle with, minorities could go much further in getting the help they need for their mental health.


----------



## Tom5 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am the white angel.


----------

